# ordering for the dr. or the boutique



## stoner 420 (Aug 24, 2008)

i was wondering if i took my grow down and took all the equiptment somewhere else and then ordered my seeds and when they arrived i could wait a week or two and the go get my grow stuff.. is this a good idea..and wouldn't getting a p.o box in your name be the same risk.. i am planing on a good indica grow and don't have the extra cash to get a p.o box.. has anyone ever had them sent to your address.......


----------



## Exarmy (Aug 24, 2008)

I wouldnt worry to much about it as long as your not ordering more than a couple strains. Most times all that happens is you get you seeds comfiscated and they send you a letter saying "if you have a problem with us taking your s*** call this number"


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 24, 2008)

Send them to a buddies house.


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 24, 2008)

thanks guys i thought it would be ok cause that don't come to your house when they take you seeds just notify you through a letter.. but i still think i will disassemble the whole setup and put it in a box in the top of the closet.. just in case.. and buddyluv i have not been in this for a long time but the first thing i did learn is don't trust nobody and be discreet...... so i don't think haveing them sent to a buddies house is a good idea.... thanks for the advice and hope to hear more


----------



## andy52 (Aug 24, 2008)

even if you get a p.o. box,you have to show ID.know i did.so,get online and order you some good ids.not cheap tho.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 24, 2008)

Ive ordered from the DOC twice, got them both times, two packs per order. 7 days to south US.

ordered to my house, in my name, and I grow at my house,,,,, i didnt have any other choice and noones come knocking,,,,


----------



## ross (Aug 25, 2008)

does dr chronic do stealth shipping?


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks new 2 chronic . that is what i was looking for i am going to try it i also live in the south of usa and did not think it would matter alot i live in a fairly good sized town so an over seas package should not alarm anyone.... thanks alot guys.. i am still up for advice on this issue any of the big buyers do this...


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 26, 2008)

Not to divulge any shipping secrets, but believ me...it doesnt look like it comes from overseas at all....just looks like regular mail......Order from the Doc....His Stealth Rocks...


----------



## risktaker27 (Aug 26, 2008)

yes the doc is one of the best places to order  just buy a pre paid credit card befor you order.a lot less risk every time i have ordered with this method i had no problems with it being shipped to my own address  good luck bro


----------



## andy52 (Aug 26, 2008)

i agree with the pre-paid card.money orders do get lost.i know.finally after 5 weeks chronic answered my inquiry about my order.he never received it.so i went to the post office and had to pay 5 bucks to put a trace on it.or whatever they call it.it happened to my girlsending locally and her money order was lost in the mail somehow.you have to wait 30 days to do this,then another 30-90 days to get your money back.so use the pre-paid credit card.jmo


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks everyone you have been very helpful. New 2 Chronic, anyone that looks at the mail will look at the return address. it has to be an overseas address do the post office would see that but that does not matter .. but in a small town where everyone know everyone then it may raise attention.. but no big deal .. thanks again to everyone and if we can keep getting input on this it may help other ppl...


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 26, 2008)

stoner 420 said:
			
		

> thanks everyone you have been very helpful. New 2 Chronic, anyone that looks at the mail will look at the return address. it has to be an overseas address do the post office would see that but that does not matter .. but in a small town where everyone know everyone then it may raise attention.. but no big deal .. thanks again to everyone and if we can keep getting input on this it may help other ppl...



So, what about your cousin in holland? It's not your fault they don't know him, hell you've never met him yourself.


----------

